# Camping fattie



## rogan (May 15, 2015)

This will be my 2nd attempt at a fattie, 1st time trying to cook/smoke it while camping. It's a honey garlic / extra lean ground beef / sausage mix, smoked Apple wood rub mixed into the meat and rubbed into the bacon, I added some maple bacon rub to the inside. I fried up some hickory bacon with fresh garlic, Rosemary, white pepper, dehydrated chives, & parsley flakes, this was placed in the middle next to some jalapeño jack cheese for a lil yummy. This time I remembered to pinch the ends closed and weave the bacon closed. I then rubbed the outside layer with smokehouse maple marinade. 
I've never used a campfire for smoking. The wood will be spruce, (it's what's available, works well for hotdogs and steaks over the fire, why not a fattie). 
Questions: should I wrap this in foil for the 1st couple hours?
Will wrapping in foil trap the grease making this soggy?
And any other suggestions for a great smoke?
I'm planning on bringing some hickory chips, not sure if I can keep a slow smoke with a camp fire tho.


----------



## rogan (May 15, 2015)

image.jpg



__ rogan
__ May 15, 2015


















image.jpg



__ rogan
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## rogan (May 15, 2015)

image.jpg



__ rogan
__ May 15, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (May 15, 2015)

How are you cooking this? On a grill over the fire or beside?

Good looking fatty. Interested to see how this goes.


----------



## crazymoon (May 16, 2015)

R, the fattie looks good,let us know how it worked with spruce.


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

Good luck with it. If I were going to attempt it over an open fire, I would just throw it on a grate and turn it every 30 minutes or so.
-Ryan


----------



## wajski (May 16, 2015)

set it off to the side( indirect heat) put a foil tent leave ends open and watch it closely


----------



## gotbbq (May 16, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## rogan (May 16, 2015)

So, we ended up digging a 2 foot deep hole 4 feet diameter around 8 am, we burned wood until 1:00pm then placed a large beef roast and my fattie below ground. We cooked until just after 5 then rested for 1/2 hour. I forgot the smoker & hickory chips at home, so not sure if this fattie qualifies as a SMF meal any more. But, it cooked beautifully, was hot & tasty. Many compliments from my camp group as this was their first "fattie" taste. I'll upload pics when closer to town. Thx SMF for all the tips!


----------



## rmmurray (May 16, 2015)

rogan said:


> So, we ended up digging a 2 foot deep hole 4 feet diameter around 8 am, we burned wood until 1:00pm then placed a large beef roast and my fattie below ground. We cooked until just after 5 then rested for 1/2 hour. I forgot the smoker & hickory chips at home, so not sure if this fattie qualifies as a SMF meal any more. But, it cooked beautifully, was hot & tasty. Many compliments from my camp group as this was their first "fattie" taste. I'll upload pics when closer to town. Thx SMF for all the tips!


That sounds great. It may not qualify as smoked meat, but this fourm also has sections for grilling meat and baking side dishes so cooking a dish underground definitely qualifies for this site. I can't wait to see those pictures.


----------



## dukeburger (May 16, 2015)




----------



## rogan (May 17, 2015)

image.jpg



__ rogan
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## rogan (May 17, 2015)

image.jpg



__ rogan
__ May 17, 2015


----------



## dukeburger (May 17, 2015)

Looks like a success 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I might have to try something like this one day.

Happy May Long


----------



## mdboatbum (May 17, 2015)

I'd say that qualifies!!  That's the true definition of "pit BBQ". Great job!!


----------



## rmmurray (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic job Rogan!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 17, 2015)

Today has been Fattie School for me. That looks great.


----------



## thomas phillips (May 18, 2015)

When camping I like to find a large, flat as can be found rock. wash it off in the river/stream/lake. then when the fire has a good bed of coals I place the rock on them till its nice and HOT and cook on it. Thats how I would cook a fattie while camping, but thats just me.

I've done this with eggs and bacon before, don't see why it wouldn't work....

Anyways glad it was a success and everyone liked it!


----------



## billyj571 (May 24, 2015)

Nice Job Looks Fantastic


----------

